# Nightmare Dinner for a LEAPer



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi all,I had a Girl Scout Leader meeting last night (to plan next year's cookie sale!) with dinner being provided.Well, some of my reactive foods are wheat, garlic, lettuce, and carrots.So guess what was served???You got it! Lasagna, garlic bread and salad. The only thing I could safely consume was the WATER!!







I ate just a very small portion of each one, since I have been OK with that in the past- just enough to cut the hunger and low blood sugar head (I am borderline hypoglycemic on top of everything else). So far today, I am OK.Here's hoping,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Oh no







I could have ate all the food there.but just think you are not laying on the bathroom floor so far..







and if it would have been apple pie, covered with coconut and alittle mustard on the side...with sodium benzonate to wash it down with I would be in Dr Millers office crying wondering what happened to me ...and not understanding how this happened...







Good for you Lisa


----------



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

Funny thing is alot of people can't eat pizza w/IBS. When I have a flare up of it, Pizza is the only thing that does not give it to me. Go figure.I too can no longer consume milk, ice-cream or sour cream, cream cheese products. Up unitl I was diagnosed w/ C-diff from over abundance of antibiotics, I was able to have milk, ice-cream ect. Unfortunately the c-diff reaked havoc on my IBS. Garlic, onions, lettuce and some fruits also do it to me. I'm 90lbs soaking wet and what keeps my weight on is junk food (cakes, cookies). Thank god for that otherwise I'd weigh 20lbs since IBS makes it hard to eat. I had to laugh at my gastro one time when he told me that IBS doesn't make you loose weight. If you are having a flare up for a week or more, let me tell you, YOU DO LOOSE WEIGHT! I too am so tired of going out with my husband for our anniversary or going out with friends to dinner at say a TGI Friday's and not being able to order something different for fear of 2hrs later, it coming out! I usually order the usual bland potato or grilled cheese or soup.I try to look at IBS as a not so bad thing compared to C-diff. Having C-diff is like having IBS 100X worse! If there are any other C-diff sufferers, tell me your experience with it!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Littlelisa (that was my nickname as a child!







),Nice to "meet" you! Ohhh- I loooove pizza, but can't tolerate the wheat but as an occasional treat. I usually save my wheat treat for Krispy Kreme or pizza! Mmmmmmm!







I have only had the loosing weight problem when my IBS is coupled with something else, like an ulcer (done 3 of those) or a swollen terminal ileum. I understand about going out to dinner. That's when it is the most difficult. But all my friends and family are very supportive and have seen how much better I am since I discovered my no-no foods. I was so sad to read you had C-Diff. I have heard that is horrid, but that's one thing I haven't had. I am soooo glad you are better from that. Welcome to our community here!







Donna,Well, so far, so good. Just a twinge of pain in my joints from my FM getting flared by all that "poison" last night- but no bathroom runs...yet.They said next month's menu will be different, and I hope so- but I think I will eat something beforehand, just in case!Hugs to all,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I have to carry food with me because of my soy allergy. The only thing I could have eaten on that menu was dry salad.The garlic bread likely had soy in it and margarine on top, if it was storebought.The lasagna may have been made with soy oil, and since I also avoid dairy and onion...I usually carry a sliced store bagel in my purse and at restaurants order a hamburger or turkey burger or something like that, and discard the bun to replace with my bagel. I suppose in this situation I would have eaten dry salad and my bagel. Or eaten before as Lisa says.Wayne Hancock does a song called "Little Lisa". "Oh little Lisa, you stole my heart..."


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Well if it is true that misery loves company, we have a whole damn convention this morning.I had a looong meeting with doctors and several other related healthcare people here yesterday that ran until 9:30 pm last night. THEN we had to go to dinner (talk about zero blood sugar and talking gibberish by that time).







Naturally one tends to defer, and leave it to the MD or MD group to select the dining spot...so I dutifully follow along down down down down the road and straight into a very elegant GOURMET ITALIAN RESTAURANT!







THE HORROR...THE HORROR...(see Brando-"Apocolypse Now!")







And I am starving....







Grabbing desperately for the IBSACOL bottle and the other bottle of Brand X experimental immunomodulators from within my briefcase, I swallowed as many as I could choke down atop my regular dose before the salad and fresh hot bread with garlic-laced olive oil arrived, steeled myself, and set out made a "good sport" of it.The only tense moments came when challenged by the medicos-in-attendance to "try this try that" of each exotic Italian dish on the table...all obviously constructed by the devious Chef to be made solely of MNL ATOMIC GUT BOMB ingredients.Panic stricken, one makes a quick oral review of the IBS Disease Managment Programs we had just been discussing for the last ten bazillion hours so as to justify waving off their entreaties to engorge myself with delectable toxic waste materials, thus dooming the rest of the weekend to the category of "lost".Having successfully reduced my "obligation to sample" to a single piece of mystery-sauce-drenched-chicken off the plate of a friendly-yet-determined-to-share-internal-medicine-gourmand I gingerly approached my impressive portion of chicken parmagiana with the "scraping edge" of the knife, so as to remove as much marinara as possible, accompanied by my kiddie-sized side portion of pasta (bereft of all redness... instead tossed in oil and fresh grated romano).A kindly waitress replaced my garlic-laced bread drenching oil with butter and it was off to the oral challenges.







I am pleased to report that I have this day survived with the mildest of abdominal pain and no d-epsiode to speak of..merely feeling as if someone has been massaging my innards with pair of pliers while I slept.Dodged the bullet again!Now where is that el cheapo Hardeees Chicken? Lunch time!!!







Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Well, so far so good! I think I dodged the bullet too! Just a bit of urgency this morning- thank goodness!!!!! Whew!Julia, life would be so much easier if I could have wheat or peanuts. Most of those "carry along" food stuffs have one or the other in them... Well, next month will be interesting!







Happy Weekend,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hummmmmm !! Now you all make me wonder if I will have the temptation of eating Apple again or my favorite mounds bars????







NO WAY I am not no no no no no no no no no no no no







but I have started adding sodium benzonate back slowly..no problem yet







Oh I will probably be running here one day crying ...Why did I do that


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

_________________________________________-"Now you all make me wonder if I will have the temptation of eating Apple again or my favorite mounds bars???? NO WAY I am not no no no no no no no no no no no no " _________________________________________Ditto! your sensitivity is WAYYYYY too severe. That is NOT going away. That has got to include one of those weird gut-specific IgE reactions absent circulating IgE antibodies that Bengstson says he saw atop the cellular reactions in some patients. NO!!!!MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Listen to Mike, Donna!Don't do it!!







Maybe you should carry the last hospital bill with you in your purse to pull out and look at if you are tempted. ( I love Mounds bars too and can't eat them either- so I'll be deprived with you, OK???)(((Donna)))Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Lisa,I am not going to eat it....Thats a good idea about pulling a hospital bill out of my purse..I would need to pull a wagon around with me..







I dont think I will ever be able to pay all those bills...







I just keeping giving everyone alittle bit of my check..and I have good insurance..


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna....Sounds like some old Janis Joplin song:"Well Come on come on come on come on and TAKE IT! Take another little piece of my check now babayyyy!!! [Have a] ...have another little piece of my check now darlin yeah....[etc...]...you know you got it...if it makes me feel broke!!!"MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

JuliaAt my house now is nothing but soy...Not mine ..My husband is on this diet and has done so well...He hasnt had one chemical or additivies or anything just all natural for about 2 months now...I dont know how he does it...Today is my first horrible day of feeling bad...I know I caught something from these idiots that was at work sick and wouldnt go home...headache, feel sick, stomach ache and feel feverish.....Oh my God does it bring back old memories..


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Feel better, Donna!  My youngest, Hannah, is there with you...Hugs,Lisa from Nevada in California


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Donna, I hope you feel better soon! At least this time you know not to drink apple juice!














I'm glad your husband is doing well, but he might want to watch out for hormones from the soy. It has phytoestrogens - this site has info http://www.soyonlineservice.co.nz/


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks JuliaI feel better it was the same stuff that people here at work had...I am printing some of the stuff off about soy ...I dont know how he eats it...I went to the Doctor last night and have to get a mammogram real fast like tomorrow







He felt two lumps that I didnt know was there...and of course you know what the first thing I think about...At least it will be done before I go on vacation..always something going on







Hi Lisa Hope your daughter is feeling better


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA!1. Get one of those little cheap disposable hospital masks and keep it at your desk. Next time some clown who is sick and wants to show the world what a loyal employee he/she is by marching around coughing and sneezing so everyone knows "see I am ill but I am here. Ain't I neat?" be sure you slap that mask on anytime they get within 15 feet of you. Be nice but make the point AND protect yourself at the same time. Also remember that this stuff gets passed around by contact as much as by 'aerosol' so don't return any offers to shake hands or pat backs by some sickie. To people who go to work sick and get "offended" when you play stay-away, manintain the paradigm that If ya gotta work sick respect the employers' needs to not have the whole STAFF sick, and the staffs needs and desires to REMAIN HEALTHY. Go keep to yourself and do your work since that is what you are here for.Anyone who is offended by such a perspective has "the problem" not you!Oh, and my very best wishes on your exam...and keep in mind that benign fibrocystic problems are legion, and the odds are very much in your favor. (3) wives of friends have been through this fear-time-then-relief in the last month.I am betting on you and good ol benign cysts!My thoughts are with you and your family, as always! Even here, in rustic Valdosta...a stop on the road to Hot 'Lanta!MNLPS to WasshedoutLisa(((Hannah)))


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Well I got my mammogram..Those people over there about scared me to death..







After they did it they come back in after they read the x-ray and said " You need to schedule for a ultrasound right away" and of course my mind dont go to a postive place...so I scheduled it for tuesday before I go to the beach...Hopefully all will work out fine....







and I will know something before I go on my FIRST VACATION EVER THAT I AM NOT NOT WORRYING ABOUT THE BATHROOMS....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

They just found the guy they wanted to question in the Smart case ..He is at the same hospital I was at this morning...What better place to go hang out in good old west virginia where you dont have to even give an address to live here....LOLMan Sought In Smart Abduction CaughtSALT LAKE CITY, June 21, 2002 (CBS) Bret Edmunds, the drifter wanted for questioning in the abduction of Elizabeth Smart, has been caught in West Virginia, police said. Edmunds is in a Martinsburg, W.Va., hospital being treated for a drug overdose, Salt Lake City police Sgt. Fred Louis said.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Donna, I hope you're ultrasound shows all good!







When I had my CT scan last year the interpreter said it showed something in one of my ovaries. My doctor insisted on me getting an ultrasound, which showed nothing. The US technician told me this happens all the time, she said she doesn't think the radiologists know how to read female organs.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DONNA:Technicians...can't live with em can't kill 'em: ______________________________________"You need to schedule for a ultrasound right away!" ______________________________________In the many years I was a hospital department head, teaching therapists and technicians how to act in front of patients was the hardest and most frustrating task...and probably the one that produced way more disciplinary actions than competency or work rules related issues!This is usuald and customary follow up to characterize the findings...it is not indicative one way or they other any moee than a chest xray that is followed by a biopsy means cancer. It merely shows the limitations of a single technology that another must be used with it to figure out what you are or are not actually seeing.I just knew someone (the wife of a very close friend) who went through this recently and it actually turned out to just be normal breast "tissue"...an area where the "node density" was so high it looked like a little "mass". She had to have all 3 procedures done to figure it out (biopsy too) that it was nothing.So do not allow people trained only in the technical apsects of the procedure, not interpretation and diagnostics, lack of any common sense at all alarm you.Consider the source.







And have a good time!MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the advice...Guess what Mike I have never run to the bathroom one time or have felt sick...due to stress







of wondering what is going to happen...I tend to be negative sometimes about the outcome of things...but right now I cant wait to leave for the ocean thursday after work....MY FIRST VACATION WITHOUT FEAR..







I have my suitcase packed and ready to rollllllllllllll







*THANK YOU LEAP AND THANK YOU MIKE...* This wouldnt have been possible if it hadnt been for you all !!! Thanks to all my friends here, Lisa, WD40, Bob (where is Bob)? and all my WEEPER FRIENDS


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

You are welcome.Anyway we just gave you some info and some instructions to follow...you did all the heavy-lifting! Roll on, U2 and have a big time







MNL


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

Donna,Have a wonderful vacation! Whatever you do, DON'T eat any reactive foods, especially apples or coconut! That way you will be sure to have a pain and stress-free vacation.Bob


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

BOBWhere have you beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen







I have been thinking of you and wondering how you are doing..







Dont know why you have been on my mind but just wanted you to know you are missed


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Donna,Hang in there (((Donna))). I'm with Mike. I have so many friends who have had scares with mammos and such- and it all turned out to be cysts. Let us know as soon as you can, OK?AND have a FANTASTIC vacation!!!! Mike and Donna,Hannah says "Thanks!" Zachary and I ended up getting it and now Gabriella... So we have been stuck at Mom and Dad's house for an extra 5 days. Thank heavens for washers and dryers!!! Hi Bob!Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks LisaI had my ultrasound yesterday and of course I couldnt get one bit of information out of the tech that did the ultrasound...I want someone to tell me something before I leave thursday evening for vacation...I will be on the phone all day ..The dont know how much determanation I have..(I dont think I spelled it right} We need a spell checker here....







I am excited Lisa about going .I have been talking about this for months...6 days in Myrtle Beach ...2 days in Historic Charleston, SC and 4 days in Atlanta, Georgia...We are staying across the road from CNN.and I want to take a tour through that...My girlfriend is going with me too...So that will be fun...She has been with me through sickness and all the IBS stuff....Move over !!! I 95 here I comeI am so excited


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"Move over !!! I 95 here I come"Isn't it great to go up and down I-95 and not have to worry when you pass a Rest Area that the signs says "NEXT REST AREA 65 MILES"???I remember my whole life of those signs striking terror in my heart every time the distance was over 30 miles.Enjoy the road. I do now (as you know). Just came back from Hot 'Lanta. The weather was perfect!MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

What a wonderful trip, Donna!!Have a great time!!! I would love to tour the old South like that sometime. (That's on my list too!)We made it home last night. We're better but, man, did that flu sap the life out of me....Hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------

